# Home prices falling



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Falling home prices in the GTA are creating problems.

https://www.thestar.com/business/20...arkets-peak-now-they-face-financial-ruin.html


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

I think the thread heading is misleading. Home prices fell (past tense) last spring-summer. That's what caught the people quoted in the story; they bought last spring.
Prices have been stable or mildly trending up since the new year.

Toronto home prices rise for third straight month, showing signs of rebound


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

sags said:


> Falling home prices in the GTA are creating problems.
> 
> https://www.thestar.com/business/20...arkets-peak-now-they-face-financial-ruin.html


I find it annoying how people in these articles think they're not responsible for the losses on these properties. I bet they think they deserved the hundreds of thousands of dollars in capital appreciation that they were certain would occur.


----------



## andyboy (Mar 1, 2012)

I really wished the comments feature was back in the Star. They chose not to sell at the same time they buy the pre-con, I mean we should all expect to profit on our homes as it appreciates before closing on the new one down the road, right? Vancouver enacted measures, but that's Vancouver, no way the gov't would do that here. that was just rumours and nonsense - so unreasonable to take that into account until it actually happens. Bail these people out ASAP!


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

andyboy said:


> ..... Bail these people out ASAP!


Well, over 80% of readers voted the exact opposite and I tend to agree with them. Real estate has always carried some level of risk and when faced with a hot market, the risk increases even further. Why would the government come to their aide? If you made an investment and lost money, would you ask the government to compensate you?

I find it intriguing that the people's debt limit (in the article) has come to this - it basically tells me that they stretched their debt limit to the maximum when they made their offer. Even if values continued to rise, maximizing your debt-load is never a good idea.


----------



## andyboy (Mar 1, 2012)

heheh I think you missed the tone of my post.


----------



## spiritwalker2222 (Nov 7, 2017)

I like this quote from the star, “It’s not something (the government) could have forgotten about. It’s something they dismissed,” said Khan. “There’s some level of accountability with everybody and nobody’s stepping up.” And when he said nobody's stepping up, he's definitely talking about himself too. He just can't admit it.

People buying 1+ million dollar homes should not be asking for handouts. This reminds me of a rule I have about donations I make. I don't make donations to privileged groups.


----------



## tdiddy (Jan 7, 2015)

http://www.nsnews.com/real-estate/d...-west-vancouver-see-major-slowdown-1.23257468


----------

